# Chromium native notifications



## drscream (Jan 23, 2019)

I tried to get *native notifications* working in Chromium but somehow it always uses the default notification provided by Chromium itself.#

FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p2:

Chromium 71.0.3578.98
Dunst - A customizable and lightweight notification-daemon 1.3.2
I've enabled `chrome://flags/#enable-native-notifications` in Chromium and the `notify-send` command works as well but still the default notification appear from Chromium. Might somebody have an idea what need to be changed?

Thanks and best regards.


----------



## tedbell (Jan 23, 2019)

I also am having this issue.


----------



## drscream (Jan 25, 2019)

It looks like some *dbus* issue because if I run the following command it works for exact that chromium session:

`dbus-launch chrome https://www.audero.it/demo/web-notifications-api-demo.html`


----------



## tedbell (Jan 26, 2019)

drscream said:


> It looks like some *dbus* issue because if I run the following command it works for exact that chromium session:
> 
> `dbus-launch chrome https://www.audero.it/demo/web-notifications-api-demo.html`



Hmmm. I launch dbus with my session. The dunst notifications only work for my chrome extensions.


----------



## drscream (Jan 30, 2019)

The output by starting chrome shows something like:

`could not parse server address`

Also it looks like dbus sessions are started:


```
messagebus 1391   0.0  0.0   12452   3484  -  Is   05:31      0:00.00 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --system
tm         3924   0.0  0.0   13760   4528  -  I    09:03      0:00.00 dbus-launch --autolaunch=9cd4728a132c11e9aa918c16454fb11d --binary-syntax --close-stderr
tm         3925   0.0  0.0   12172   3548  -  Is   09:03      0:00.00 /usr/local/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
```

I'm running a regular dbus installation via `pkg` without any configuration changes (yet).


----------

